# [SOLVED] Konfiguracja uwsgi

## eshlox

Witam.

Czy ktoś może konfigurował uwsgi pod gentoo? Przy uruchomieniu uwsgi z init.d otrzymuję:

```

/etc/init.d/uwsgi start

 * You are not supposed to run this script directly. Create a symlink

 * for the FastCGI application you want to run as well as a copy of the

 * configuration file and modify it appropriately like so...

 *   ln -s uwsgi /etc/init.d/uwsgi.trac

 *   cp /etc/conf.d/uwsgi /etc/conf.d/uwsgi.trac

 *   vi /etc/conf.d/uwsgi.trac

 * ERROR: uwsgi failed to start

```

Nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć co komunikat ma na myśli jeśli chodzi o  ln -s uwsgi /etc/init.d/uwsgi.trac  :Wink:  Jakiego pliku mam niby zrobić symlink?

Pozdrawiam.Last edited by eshlox on Sat Jan 28, 2012 10:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie wiem czy ten komunikat moze byc latwiejszy do zrozumienia.

tak jak net.lo masz nie wywolywac samodzielnie, masz go zlinkowac np. do net.eth0, tak uwsgi masz sobie zlinkowac do uwsgi.mojazajebistaaplikacja a nastepnie stworzyc /etc/conf.d/uwsgi.mojazajebistaaplikacja, skonfigurowac ja i odpalic z init.d uwsgi.mojazajebistaaplikacja.

----------

## eshlox

Fakt. Zmyliły mnie te nazwy i nie pomyślałem o nazwie uwsgi jako o skrypcie z init.d ;-/ Mogłoby być napisane ls -n /etc/init.d/uwsgi /etc/init.d/uwsgi.trac  :Wink: 

No ale cóż. Działa. Dzięki.

----------

